# For sale New Nikon D3x 24.5MP FX Digital DSLR with kit lens



## Camera.freelancers (Jan 30, 2011)

*Brand New Original Nikon D3x 24.5MP FX Digital DSLR with kit lens 18-105mm/ Canon EOS 5D Mark II SLR Digital Camera w/ 24-105mm Lens  

All with GUARANTEE & WARRANTY Certificates.warranty card and receipt.

Location : MALAYSIA.

Delivery : FedEX/UPS/DHL .. etc...

Payment Terms : T-T BANK TRANSFER/WESTERN UNION/MONEY GRAM (We accept only these payment terms highlighted)

We ship to any part of the world within 48-56 hours after we confirm payments.

Discounts are available for bulk orders.

Invoice will be issued and sent to your email before shipment proceeds..

Nikon D3X DSLR features 24.5 effective megapixels,Exceptional noise control from ISO 100 to ISO 1600,Fast 14-bit A/D conversion incorporated onto the image sensor for high signal-to-noise ratio and low power consumption.

Package Content

Nikon D3x 24.5MP FX Digital DSLR with kit lens 18-105mm ($2,050.00USD)

- Nikon D3X DSLR Camera.
- Rechargeable Li-ion Battery EN-EL4a
- Quick Charger MH-22
- USB Cable UC-E4
- Audio Video Cable EG-D2
- Camera Strap AN-D3X
- Body Cap BF-1A
- Accessory Shoe Cover BS-2
- Eyepiece DK-17
- Battery Chamber Cover BL-4
- USB Cable Clip
- Software Suite CD-ROM
- English Manual Only

- 2- Year Nikon International Warranty.


Canon EOS 5D Mark II 21.1MP Digital SLR Camera w/ EF 24-105mm f/4   :  ($1,000.00USD) 

Package content
 24-105mm f/4L USM AF Lens
 Front & Rear Lens Caps
 Lens Hood
 Lens Pouch
 LP-E6 Rechargeable Lithium-Ion Battery Pack (7.4V, 1800mAh)
 LC-E6 Battery Charger
 IFC-200U USB Cable
 STV-250N Mini A/V Angled Male to 3 RCA Male A/V Cable
 Eyecup Eb
 R-F-3 Camera Cover
 Wide Neck Strap EW-EOS5DMKII
 EOS Digital Solutions CD-ROM
 User's Guide

 2-Year Canon International Warranty

For purchase inquiry , contact us via email : 

Emails us at : Camera.freelancers at gmail dot com

Warmest Regards.
Mgt.


*


----------

